# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : لدي مشكل وطلب عاجل  لفك شفرة  الكاتيل ot 983

## samibra

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
         المرجو من الأخوة الكرام تزويدي ببرنامج لفك شفرة  alcatel ot 983
                                               بارك الله فيكم

----------


## sizou

عليك ببوكس الفريوس كولد

----------

